# How does this work..bloody cat!



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have tried this 4 times.. the cat won every time  

http://cid-bd1f93c5cd935c40.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Cats eyes/Themagiccateye.pps

You will need powerpoint


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

the cards you see originally are not repeated at all in the second set


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Make a note of the cards shown at the beginning.

Then make a note of those shown at the end, and compare the two.

It will then be obvious how it works!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

DOH


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Makes you think doesn't it Geoff.   

Very clever, whoever thought it up.

Just shows how easy it is to con people too! 8O 8O


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Agreed it's easy to work out how it's done but.........................Come On!!!!

Hats off to the cat for thinking it up!

O


----------

